# Titan 440



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Not on the job with them... Just had one of the guys call and cry about the sprayer not working.. It was cleaned last week with water and Mineral spirits.. Worked just fine last week and now the sprayer is not working, Wont suck any paint up and then they tried to suck water up and run it thru the spayer and nothing.. Anyone else have any kind of problems like this with the Titan or have any simple suggestions to try??? 

Thanks,


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Almost always if a sprayer works one time, cleaned and doesnt work the next is due to a ball flash rusting. Either the lower or upper ball. When the sprayer tries to pressure up, shut it off, if the piston sinks its the lower ball, if its rises its the top ball. (sounds kinky, I know):laughing:. Just drop the lower and clean the bottom ball (again kinky), and it should work fine.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea sounds a lil Kinky!!! 

Thanks for the feedback and help, we will give it a shot and see if that is the problem. I'm guessing that may be it since we have only had it for 7 or 8 months. I would hope guess it shouldn't have to be repacked this soon..

Thanks,


----------



## AZpainter (Jun 1, 2008)

We have had this exact problem (well not totally a problem, just an inconvenience) with one of our sprayers. And it is just like the other said. One of the siphon balls is either rusted or just stuck. When we let our machine sit for a while with mineral spirits in it, sometimes the siphon balls kind of stick, but not rust. We now make it a habit to carry around a socket and a crescent wrench to remove the siphon balls and get them moving agian.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

The Titan manual on line has a few pages of trouble shooting tips. I thought it was helpfull. 

http://www.airless.com.au/Airless Sprayer PDF & Parts/Manuals PDF/Titan/440i.pdf

GURU


----------



## jkw (Apr 7, 2009)

I had the same problem; won't prime. I got both balls moving freely but still no water going from siphon hose to the return tube. Tech help couldn't offer much more than that for suggestions. Any ideas?

Never mind, just got it working, I siphoned the water through the return hose. Pretty gross but it was a last ditch effort and it worked! ( the water came out slow enough so that I didn't get any in my mouth).


----------

